
Shadbolt Review into Computer Science Graduate Employment in the UK - MagicAndi
https://www.timeshighereducation.com/blog/shadbolt-review-universities-must-work-closer-employers-improve-computer-science
======
MagicAndi
Very UK centric I know, but I found it to be a very interesting report. As pat
of a wider review of STEM subjects [0], Sir Nigel Shadbolt investigated the
performance of Computer Science graduates, specifically why they have higher
rate sof unemployment follwoing their course, relative to other STEM subjects.
The full report can be found here [1].

[0]
[http://www.hefce.ac.uk/kess/gradstemreview/](http://www.hefce.ac.uk/kess/gradstemreview/)
[1] [https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/computer-
science-...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/computer-science-
degree-accreditation-and-graduate-employability-shadbolt-review)

